# UMTS Router mit Wlan und Verstärkerantenne



## ernest79 (16. Dezember 2011)

*UMTS Router mit Wlan und Verstärkerantenne*

Hallo,

Suche dringend einen sehr guten UMTS Router der mittels Verstärkerantenne guten Empfang bietet. 

Ich habe leider nicht die beste Netzanbindung, und will jetzt mittels besserem Router das Optimum rausholen.

Habe Vodafone und deren Router easybox sind nicht ausreichend. 

Bitte um Empfehlungen oder Erfahrungen, nur nicht unbedingt AVM..

Danke

Gruß Björn

send via Tapatalk from HTC Desire HD


----------



## wuestenfux (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UMTS Router mit Wlan und Verstärkerantenne*

Hallo,
welche EasyBox hast du? Weil wirkliche alternativen gibt es nicht auf dem Markt, da sehr viele Boxen von Huawei sind, aber du kannst je nach EasyBox noch eine Externe Antenne anschliessen.

Aber hier mal 2 Alternativen:

Netgear MBRN3000 3G/4G UMTS Mobile Broadband WLAN 300: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Netgear MBR624GU 3G/UMTS Mobile Broadband 54 MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## ernest79 (16. Dezember 2011)

Danke schonmal,

Habe aktuell die 803a, wenn ich in der Zelle bin, ist auch alles gut, WLAN ist auch ohne Sorgen... 

Das Problem ist, das ich genau am Rand einer Zelle wohne, und es gerade im Moment wieder mal tagelang kein UMTS Empfang gibt... 

Kann an die 803 und 802 keine Antenne anschließen... 



Gruß Björn

send via Tapatalk from HTC Desire HD


----------



## ernest79 (16. Dezember 2011)

Shit, ich vergass... Ein Telefon muss auch noch ran... Es läuft 
ja alles als UMTS zu Hause... DSL ist nicht... Und separat den Tae Anschluss wollte ich nicht bezahlen
Gruß Björn

send via Tapatalk from HTC Desire HD


----------



## wuestenfux (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UMTS Router mit Wlan und Verstärkerantenne*

Definitiv kannst du an der EB803 eine Antenne anschliessen.

Und darüber auch die Telefonie läuft würde ich dir zu keiner anderen Box raten.
Externe Antenne Vodafone EasyBox 803 UMTS Empfangsverbesserung


----------



## ernest79 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UMTS Router mit Wlan und Verstärkerantenne*



wuestenfux schrieb:


> Definitiv kannst du an der EB803 eine Antenne anschliessen.
> 
> Und darüber auch die Telefonie läuft würde ich dir zu keiner anderen Box raten.
> Externe Antenne Vodafone EasyBox 803 UMTS Empfangsverbesserung


 

hallo,

weiß zwar noch nicht wo der Anschluss ist... Eventuell per USB?? LAN?

So, habe jetzt von Vodafone den B970 Router bekommen, der kann externe Antenne, Telefon, Lan, W-Lan... 

Doch welche richtig, richtig gute Antenne mit SMA Anschluss, gerne auch Outdoor, empfehlt ihr????


----------



## Abductee (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UMTS Router mit Wlan und Verstärkerantenne*

was braucht die antenne für einen anschluss?
hab noch eine antenne von meinem umts router übrig.
die hat so einen pigtail anschluss mit überwurfmutter.


----------



## wuestenfux (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UMTS Router mit Wlan und Verstärkerantenne*

Für die Antenne von Abductee bräuchtest du einen Adapter.


----------



## Abductee (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: UMTS Router mit Wlan und Verstärkerantenne*

ah, beim geizhals war ein falsches bild drinnen, der b970 ist genau der gleiche router den ich ich auch daheim hab.
die richtantenne hat bei mir einiges gebracht.
hatte den router in der besenkammer und durch eine tür und ein fenster hindurch hatte ich fast vollausschlag.


----------

